
Show HN: My Internet life - davidhariri
http://dhariri.com/feed/
======
tombrossman
Any suggestions for accomplishing this in reverse? What I mean is the IndieWeb
idea of 'Publish on your own site, syndicate elsewhere'.
[http://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE](http://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE)

It looks like you are posting to various third-party services and then
aggregating them into a feed on your site. It looks great and functions well
but obviously you are at the mercy of these third-parties should something go
wrong (they cease operations, change APIs, etc...).

I very much like the idea of posting everything from a primary source which I
control, then pushing it out to the third-party services. Easier said than
done of course, but it's something I think there is demand for.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I made my own CMS just for this, to collect stuff in one place and then maybe
use that elsewhere. At first I did RSS -> third party sites -> Twitter and
Facebook, but I got tired of that after a while (I'm not really using either,
so why spam stuff there), but just knowing that I _could_ do that is kinda
comforting. For now the only "syndication" I do is to output nodes text/images
in JSON to make mashups that automatically grow as I add and tag content in
the "repository", or to output links to mp3 files as playlist for a flash
audioplayer, etc.

I initially planned to open source it, but then I decided I'd rather just do
my own thing without having to worry how it works for others, and especially
how they would upgrade it when a new version comes out. But I recommend it
wholeheartedly. Make your own CMS and have it do exactly what you need it to
do, with all the metadata you could possibly want!

For example, recently I added the ability to add a date to nodes, as exact or
rough as I want (millenium, century, decade etc up to specific days... I don't
even have a use for that currently haha, I just wanted to have it). I don't
just have tags, I have several taxonomies, some just visible to myself, nodes
are nested in two ways (imagine every comment here could also have a "subtree"
of comments, ad infinitum), and I could even use it to make something forum-
like if I wanted to, since each node has settings for who may attach what to
them, and who may attach what to those nodes in turn, several levels deep. It
was a lot of work, and the code sure is ugly, but so far I have seen nothing
out there that even tempts me to switch. Nothing fits me as well as the glove
I made for myself :)

~~~
davidhariri
Love to be able to see this glove!

~~~
PavlovsCat
Okay then.. I didn't wanna post links, because I've been hellbanned here
before, and am paranoid about identifying myself for that reason, but just for
you I'm making an exception, may it inspire you greatly :)

[http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/](http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/) is where all
the content lives, at [http://johann-lau.de/](http://johann-lau.de/) you
should see a photo slideshow which comes from
[http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/photos/](http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/photos/)
and be able to toggle a music player that is fed from
[http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/music/](http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/music/)
(the music is my shame, I can't even master myself out of wet paper bag haha,
using free beats by people who know what they are doing is one of my
resolutions this year), the music player is also shown at [http://aww.johann-
lau.de/](http://aww.johann-lau.de/) if you scroll up, hover over the bird and
then the musical note. [http://ilikehopefulstreetart.johann-
lau.de/](http://ilikehopefulstreetart.johann-lau.de/) only shows a subset of
the photos (all photos that have the the tag "ilikehopefulstreetart" in a
hidden taxonomy), and there is also [http://favouritequotes.johann-
lau.de/](http://favouritequotes.johann-lau.de/) which is very simple (click to
display a new quote, they all come from
[http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/favourite/quotes/](http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/favourite/quotes/)
). I'm yet to combine random quotes with random photos. Oh, There is also
[http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/meta/](http://a.sandboxx.org/johann/meta/) which
are mini-mashups if you will, that reference : my code is not very D.R.Y., but
the resulting website kinda is ^^

------
neilk
Nice. There are many lifestream products but I like the design, particularly
the the unrolling effect.

~~~
nacs
The unrolling effect makes the page unreadable when you scroll by dragging the
scrollbar handle however. It works fine when you scroll with the mousewheel
but scrolling rapidly to any part of the page with the scrollbar makes the
animation fire from 0 for every element on the page which means you drag-pause
for animation to complete to scan what the text says-then continue scrolling.

Shortening the animation length on non-mouse-wheel page scroll may help.

~~~
Aaronn
What browser are you using? Everything is working fine for me in Firefox
Nightly

~~~
nacs
Firefox 26.0. I recorded a short video but the framerate makes it a bit hard
to see the animation restarting (a few seconds into the video I start
scrolling faster which makes the issue more apparent):

[http://www.sendspace.com/file/f119m4](http://www.sendspace.com/file/f119m4)

------
shocks
FWIW I very nearly navigated away from this page and immediately dismissed it.
I should be able to scroll no matter where my cursor is.

~~~
davidhariri
Great point. Fixed this now. Try again!

~~~
shocks
Great stuff! :)

------
toadi
looks like a lifestream which were hot a few years ago. One I used was
yongfook's sweetcron:

[http://lifestreamblog.com/interview-with-yongfook-on-
sweetcr...](http://lifestreamblog.com/interview-with-yongfook-on-sweetcron-
automated-lifestream-blog-software/)

~~~
kingkool68
I had SweetCron set-up and forgot about it. It's still up and going at
[http://kingkool68.com/](http://kingkool68.com/) Looks like it broke at some
point.

------
allcni
I had a similar concept with allcni.com Your feed is much cleaner and
functional, my design was more of an newspaper template.

Screen Shot:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6jnvIhOPJO7QllMYU9fS1FlMU0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6jnvIhOPJO7QllMYU9fS1FlMU0/edit?usp=sharing)

What I envisioned was a social network, where in order to become a member, one
must be the verified registered owner of a domain, where their social media
newspaper would be displayed. More detail here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6529523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6529523)

I look forward to your mobile optimization, please do a follow up Show HN when
you accomplish that. Best of luck.

~~~
davidhariri
It's optimized (simply) for mobile now!

------
h-go
Looks good. Might be an idea to allow people (once you open source) to add
their own 'plugins', code they could write themselves to pull from different
websites. I.e., someone could write one for App.net and contribute it.

~~~
davidhariri
Nailed it! I designed it from the start with this in mind. Each site has it's
own module so I (or anyone) can just add them in and subtract as they please

------
cfinke
This is beautiful. I can't wait for the source to be available so I can use it
as the frontend for everything I've imported into a WordPress-powered
lifestream using Keyring Social Importers
([http://wordpress.org/plugins/keyring-social-
importers/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/keyring-social-importers/)).

~~~
davidhariri
Thanks so much! Follow on github or twitter for an update on that.

------
frostnovazzz
I'm developing a very similar thing recently. Because nowadays everything you
do will probably appear on the Internet, I call it 'automating your day
recording'.

There's more you can add to this, such as 4sq check-ins, Instapaper/Pocket
readings, YouTube watched, etc.

Then I realized that it's just FriendFeed, if you bother to add a social
element.

------
obeid
Pretty unusable on Chrome on my Android tab.

------
songgao
This is really cool! Is the source code available anywhere?

~~~
davidhariri
It will be soon! I'll open source it when I add statistics (working on it,
should be done by Monday)

~~~
songgao
Great. Looking forward to it!

~~~
rismay
Seriously.

------
anarchitect
Really nice, well done. I had similar half-finished attempts some years back,
but it was never as slick as this.

~~~
davidhariri
Thanks!

------
ericras
The page crashed Safari (and iOS7, restarting my iPad) on multiple tries to
load it.

~~~
waitwhatwhoa
David - posting duplicate replies will dead-ify all subsequent dupes (I just
learned this too).

------
MikeCapone
It crashes Safari on my iPad Air (latest version of iOS).

~~~
davidhariri
:-( I haven't optimized for mobile yet. I suspect that's stroll.js causing
issues. Many apologies. Try it on a desktop for now!

------
leoplct
Hi, is there this code (frontend) on github?

~~~
davidhariri
It will be open source as soon as I feel it's ready! Follow me on github if
you like [https://github.com/davidhariri](https://github.com/davidhariri)

~~~
rismay
Great picture. For a second, I thought you were trolling.

------
baby
Doesn't really render well on Firefox.

~~~
Aaronn
Firefox Nightly works fine

------
RomP
Crashes Safari on iPad 2. Latest iOS.

~~~
davidhariri
Fixed

------
tiemand
Crashes Safari in iOS7 on iPad 3

------
enchufadoo
Thank you, very useful.

~~~
davidhariri
You're welcome! I hope to make it public for everyones use

------
malditojavi
what feeds do you plan to include in the future?

~~~
davidhariri
I plan to include facebook for sure, but since I don't use it I have no idea
how I would test it haha. My idea would be to just have people tell me what
feeds they would want and I'll add them in!

